# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Canabis, Hanf-Öl wirksam gegen Krebs ?

## werner m

Hallo,
Bin gerade im Internet über Berichte gestoßen die von äußerst positiven Wirkungen der oben genannten Wirkstoffe gegen Krebs berichten.
Leider kann ich die Seriosität schlecht einschätzen.
Da zumindest die erstgenannte Substanz unter das Betäubungsmittelgesetzt fällt, wird es dazu wohl kaum ernsthafte Forschungen geben.
Aber möglicherweise gibt es seriöse Berichte zu dem Thema. Kennt die jemand?

Gruß an Alle

----------


## Tedham Porterhouse

Hallo werner m

Cannabis ist (auch) ein potentes Heilmittel, da kannst Du Gift drauf nehmen :Blinzeln: 

Allerdings kaum zu kriegen, es sei denn, Du baust es selbst an (lass Dich aber nicht erwischen) oder Du kaufst in Holland..

Ob Dir ein Arzt das verschreiben kann, steht auch in den Sternen? (Pharma wird daran kein großes Interesse haben)

Gruss,
T.P.

----------


## LowRoad

*Werner*,
ja, wenn du in Washington wohnen würdest, dann hätte ich einen Tip... Canabis/Marihuana/Haschisch hat aber auch Wirkung ausserhalb von Prostatakrebs, so meine ich mich zumindest zu erinnern. Ach ja, die guten alten Zeiten, lang ist's her!

Gruß zurück,
LR

----------


## werner m

Hallo,
Die Beschaffung ist ein ganz anderes Thema. Mir geht es erst einmal um die grundsätzliche Frage der Wirksamkeit.
Das es bei Schmerzen und ähnlichen Krankheiten hilft ist unbestritten. Aber Krebs ...

----------


## Hvielemi

> Bin gerade im Internet über Berichte gestoßen die von äußerst positiven Wirkungen der oben genannten Wirkstoffe gegen Krebs berichten.


Lässt Du uns bitte teilhaben an deiner Information?
Link?

Hvielemi

----------


## werner m

Hallo,
Hier ein paar Links dazu. Aufgefallen ist mir dies, weil ich einem Link ins Lazarus-Forum gefolgt bin. Dort bekam ich erste Hinweise.
Bei google die Stichworte eingeben bringt haufenweise Ergebnisse.

http://www.cancer.gov/cancertopics/pdq/cam/cannabis/healthprofessional/page4

http://brudertaktiker.com/2013/01/24/durchbruch-cannabis-ol-heilt-krebs/

https://www.lecithol.de/krebs-und-cannabis/

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/27713298/Web/cure/Home.html

Das sollte genügen um ggfls weitere Recherchen entweder sofort abzubrechen oder zu verfolgen.

Gruß

----------


## RalfDm

Ich füge noch diese Links aus dem "Forumextrakt" hinzu (warum liest den eigentlich niemand?):

- http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa..._cannabis.html 
- http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa..._cannabis.html 

Ralf

----------


## Pierrot

SteveT hat auf www.myProstate.eu seine Erfahrungen mit Cannabis-Öl (auf Englisch) geschildert.
Siehe seinen Bericht vom 28.08.2013 unter http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=381&page=report

Auf Youtube gibt es ein paar gute Englische Videos über Cannabis-Öl und Prostatakrebs:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ym0BSdEIjJA (Teil 1)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_7gy7Dyta0 (Teil 2)

In der Schweiz kann Hanföl hier 
http://www.pflanzenoel.ch/shop/ki/Hanfoel-61.html
gekauft werden.
Zitat auf der Homepage:
_Das Hanföl wurde in der Schweiz von einem Landwirten angebaut. Der Anbau wurde von der Kantonspolizei Aargau und dem Bezirksamt Laufenburg begleitet. Eine Analyse des THC Gehalts der Hanfpflanzen ergab ein Ergebnis deutlich unter dem Grenzwert._

Offensichtlich gibt es diverse Hanföle aus verschiedenen Hanfzüchtungen. Mich würde interessieren, welche Spezifikationen ein gegen Krebs wirksames Hanföl haben müsste.

*Gruss*
*Pierrot*

----------


## werner m

Hallo,
Das war der bisher interessanteste Bericht über alternative Mittel den ich bisher gelesen habe. Von Aprikosenkernen ( = Vit B12 bzw AMYGDALIN ) über Kräutertees,
Granatapfel mit Curcumin, Versuch den pH- Wert mit Soda hochzuschrauben bis zum Canabis-Öl. Einzig was fehlt ist noch rechtsdrehende Milchsäure. Das Ergebnis all seiner Maßnahmen ist äusserst ernüchternd. Die Nebenwirkungen des Öls sind gravierend. Und es hilft wohl doch nicht.
So ähnlich ist es mir auch ergangen, nur das ich nicht Buch geführt habe. Ich nehme nur noch Granaprostan und Curcumin plus rechtsdrehende Milchsäure. Ohne weitere Diät. Die aber, wie man sieht, auch nicht wirklich hilft.
Ich hoffe doch sehr, das irgendein Kraut doch noch dem Krebs gewachsen ist und bald entdeckt wird. Alle schulmedizinischen Maßnahmen bereiten der gewohnten Lebensqualität ja doch ein ziemlich abruptes Ende.

Gruß
werner

----------


## Tedham Porterhouse

Hallo werner m

Dein Thread endet wohl wie das Hornberger Schiessen :Blinzeln: 

Was Du noch ausprobieren könntest, wäre Transzendentale Meditation, das haben auch schon die Männer um John Lennon gemacht und sind damit gut gefahren, siehe Weisses Album :Blinzeln: ))

Gruss
T.P.

----------


## werner m

Tja, Meditation, Reiki oder sonstwas kann durchaus bei dem einen oder anderen helfen. Gibt ja immer wieder mal Spontanheilungen. Aber dazu muß man vermutlich auch geeignet sein. Ich bin es nicht. Aber verurteile es auch nicht. Wem es hilft, der soll es machen.

gruß

----------


## Jacekw

ich persönlich bin überzeugt von der positiven Wirkung von Cannabis gegen verschiedene Arten von Krebs, auch gegen Prostatakrebs.
Ich habe mehrmals gehört, dass Gehirnkrebs mit Cannabis geheilt wurde.
Besonders wichtig ist das Zusammenspiel von THC mit CBD. Dazu braucht man aber Pflanzen, die die beide Canabinoide in ausgeglichenem Verhältnis haben, wie Cannatonic oder Dieseltonic. Die wurden extra für Medizinische Zwecke gezüchtet. Die Samen kann man im Internet bestellen (aus England oder Spanien).

Ich habe längere Zeit im Internet darüber recherchiert und viele Studienergebnisse über positive Wirkung von  Canabinoide gegen Krebs.
Ich habe das alles auf den folgenden Seiten beschrieben:  Cannabis bei Prostatakrebs  und Cannabis bei Krebs

Wenn Jemand Fragen dazu hat, bitte über "Kontakt"  auf diesen Seiten, da ich jetzt sehr selten in diesem Forum bin.
Ich hofe, ich konnte damit helfen.

Gruß, Jacek

----------


## Rastaman

Tja Werner,


ich lese auch hin und wieder die tollen Berichte, nach denen Cannabis bzw. Hanf-Öl diverse Krebse geheilt haben sollen. Ich würde es so gern glauben. Allein, ich bin skeptisch - ich bin allerdings professioneller Skeptiker. Ich habe nichts gegen Cannabis. Es ist meine Liebingsdroge, ich nutze sie mehr oder weniger regelmäßig seit gut 40 Jahren, als alter Gesundheitsapostel natürlich pur (alle positiven Eigenschaften von C. werden beim ebenso verbreiteten wie idiotischen Konsum per Joint durch den Tabak konterkariert). Es ist ein ebenso harmloses wie potentes Mittel, stimmungsaufhellend, angstlösend, appetitanregend, ein sehr effizientes Antiemetikum (lt. einigen befreundeten Ärzten das bestverträgliche, das sie kennen), kurz: Ein sehr gutes begleitendes Mittel bei sehr vielen Krebstherapien. In den US-Bundesstaaten, die es "medizinisch legalisiert" haben, wird es gerade bei Krebspatienten aus guten Gründen *sehr* großzügig eingesetzt, und ich kenne auch hierzulande Ärzte, die unter der Hand dazu raten, wenn auch, wegen der albernen Gesetzeslage, sehr vorsichtig.

Woher kommt, nach diesen Elogen, meine Skepsis? Sie betrifft den Teil der tollen Berichte, wonach C. Krebs heilen bzw. verhindern kann. Das würde mir gut gefallen, aber das sehe ich nun leider nicht. Bei mir und zwei Freunden mit sehr ähnlichem C-Konsum hat es den PCa nicht verhindert und nicht geheilt, und bei einem Freund in California hat es auch sein Glioblastom (wo es nicht nur lt. Jaceks Aussage gut wirken soll) nicht verhindert und trotz der dort üblichen großzügigen C-Verschreibung nicht geheilt.

Beim (in der Tat ernüchternden) Bericht von SteveT stellt sich mir, wie in vielen anderen Fällen, die Frage, wie man die Wirkung irgendeines Mittels beurteilen will, wenn man so vieles gleichzeitig probiert. Ich bin da bei Hvielemis in anderem Zusammenhang geäußerter (und von LowRoad gerügter) Skepsis gegenüber zu viel Medikationskombiniererei. Man ändert bei einer gegebenen Versuchsanordnung nicht mehrere Parameter gleichzeitig.

@Pierrot: Ein Hanf-Öl aus Pflanzen mit künstlich herunterreguliertem THC scheint mir wenig Sinn zu machen. Was wirkt, wenn es denn wirkt, ist das THC. Hanf-Öl ist per definitionem eine Zubereitung zur möglichst hohen Konzentration von THC, und wenn ich Rick Simpsons Anleitung zum Hanf-Öl-Selberbrauen richtig verstanden habe, geht es auch genau darum. Wenn die Anti-Cannabis-Aktivisten immer warnen vor den ach so gefährlichen Neuzüchtungen mit hohem THC-Gehalt (ich wünschte, die würden mir mal über den Weg laufen), dann werden die bei Hanf-Öl nur noch schnappatmen: Das sollte mind. 4 mal so potent sein wie das beste Kraut.

Zu Dronabinol: Die Studienlage, daß das natürliche Zeug besser wirkt als das pharmakologische Derivat, scheint mir ziemlich eindeutig. Dronabinol ist was rauskommt, wenn ein uraltes und billiges Naturheilmittel in die Hände der Pharmazeuten fällt. Da wird an den Molekülen geschraubt bis die Wirkung nicht mehr ganz so gut, aber jedenfalls der Rausch raus ist. Man könnte sagen: Na gut, wer das so haben will, warum nicht (und Ja, ein Vorteil: Man erspart sich die schrägen Kontakte, um an das natürliche Kraut zu kommen), *wenn*, Ja wenn das Mittel auf dem Weg dahin nicht 50 mal so teuer würde! Wenn ich auch im Einzelfall Verständnis dafür habe, daß sich jemand eine Dronabinol-Verschreibung erstreitet, es läuft darauf hinaus, daß der einzelne etwas "umsonst" bekommt, dafür die Versichertengemeinschaft 50 mal mehr bezahlt als nötig. Ich nenne das: Unwirtschaftlich, schwachsinnig, unmoralisch.

Also - ein tolles Mittel, um die Krankheit und manche Therapienebenwirkungen erträglicher zu machen. Eine Schande, daß es den meisten vorenthalten bleibt. Aber doch wohl eher etwas auf der palliativen Seite des Behandlungsspektrums, was, wie jede Verbesserung der Lebensqualität, nicht wenig ist.

PS: Bei aller (auch von mir in anderem Zusammenhang geäußerter) Kritik an Jaceks Seiten, als Einführung in die div. Wirkstoffe und Sorten des Krauts sind seine Links nicht schlecht.

----------


## Tedham Porterhouse

Rastaman, 

Du hast es elegant auf den Punkt gebracht (aus meiner begrenzten Perspektive)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
.
.
.
.
Dann bleib´ i halt beim Rote*, isch au EBBES :Blinzeln: ) 
.
Ob Resveratrol oder Dronabinol, ist doch SHit-egol!
.
.
Wochenendlichen Gruss in die Abendrunde
T.P.
*beim Badischen Droppe natürlich..

----------


## werner m

Hallo,
@Jacekw: Leider beruhen deine Erkenntnisse über Canabis nicht aus eigener Erfahrung ( aus Deiner Homepage ersichtlich ), sonder auch nur aus dem Internet.
@Rastamen: Danke für Deinen ausführlichen persönlichen Bericht. Er zeigt auch, das bei Dir und zweien  deiner Freunde Canabis nicht geholfen hat. Der Bericht von SteveT ist eher abschreckend.
Zu den künstlichen Ersatzstoffen muss man eigentlich nur wissen, das eine Pharmafirma für natürlich in der Natur vorkommende Produkte keine Patente erhalten kann. Also muss der Naturstoff so abgeändert werden das noch möglichst viel Wirkung erhalten bleibt, auf der ander Seite aber das Patent erfolgen kann. Durch die Zulassungsprozedur wird es dann eben richtig teuer.
Leider ist bei uns in Deutschland so schnell keine Liberalisierung bezüglich frei verkäuflichem Canabis in Sicht. Es steckt ja keine Tabak- oder Alkoholindustrie dahinter.
Das es immer wieder im Internet Berichte über Mittel gibt, die dem einen oder anderen geholfen haben, ist verständlich. Nur andere müssen es überprüfen und berichten ob es ihnen auch geholfen hat. Ich kann mir vorstellen, das es Berichte über Heilungen durch Reiki, durch Gebet, durch Handauflegen oder sonst was gibt. Leider gibt es ein vielfachen an Leuten, bei denen es nicht geholfen hat. 
Zum Beispiel Vitamin B17. Hat bei mir definitiv nichts bewirkt, bei anderen im Forum auch nicht. Da können noch so viel positive Berichte ( die nicht nachprüfbar sind ) auftauchen. Es hat keinerlei Wirkung gegen Krebs. Es gibt auch Jubelberichte über den Konsum von Chlorbleichlauge. Gut, wenn meine Tage nur noch kurz gezählt sind, würde ich auch das noch probieren. Dann kann es nicht mehr schaden. Aber sonst ist es doch recht abenteuerlich.
Also hoffen wir, das noch etwas gefunden wird bevor eine Radikal-OP unumgänglich wird.
Und ein guter badischer Tropfen schadet auf jeden Fall nicht, hilft auch nicht gegen die Krankheit sondern tut nur dem Gemüt gut. Ein besonderer Gruß an den Kurpfälzer.

gruß

----------


## markus22

Hallo,

es ist unumstritten, dass Cannabis bei Krebs helfen kann. Jedoch sollte man eins nicht verwechseln. Es hilft aber es heilt nicht! Cannabis lindert Schmerzen und vorallem verschafft es Appetit wieder was zu essen. Viele possitive Aspekte was Krebs und Cannabis angeht, den es hilft bei den meisten Symptomen und man ist auch durch das THC beruhigt und nicht so ängstlich vor der eigentlichen Krankheit. Ich habe auch hier gelesen, dass Hanföl sehr gut bei Krebserkrankungen sein soll. Ausserdem enthält es viele Proteine und ungesättigten Fettsäuren. Also man kann damit auch sonst viele gesunde Dinge anstellen.

MfG
Mark

----------


## PeterPan

Hallo Zusammen,
von entscheidender Bedeutung ist die Cannabis-Art:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQAYZ7bl5yg

Es gibt also auch Cannabis-Arten, die nichts gegen den Krebs ausrichten.

Viele Grüße
PeterPan

----------


## anitahu

> Hallo,
> 
> es ist unumstritten, dass Cannabis bei Krebs helfen kann. Jedoch sollte man eins nicht verwechseln. Es hilft aber es heilt nicht! Cannabis lindert Schmerzen und vorallem verschafft es Appetit wieder was zu essen. Viele possitive Aspekte was Krebs und Cannabis angeht, den es hilft bei den meisten Symptomen und man ist auch durch das THC beruhigt und nicht so ängstlich vor der eigentlichen Krankheit. Ich habe auch hier gelesen, dass Hanföl sehr gut bei Krebserkrankungen sein soll. Ausserdem enthält es viele Proteine und ungesättigten Fettsäuren. Also man kann damit auch sonst viele gesunde Dinge anstellen.
> 
> MfG
> Mark


Das würde ich genauso unterschreiben!

----------


## FrankM

Hallo,

ich habe das gleiche gehört, mich würden aber auch Erfahrungen mit diesem Öl interessieren. 
Um das Cannabisöl zu bekommen, benötigt man ja eine menge von Cannabis, was ja in Deutschland illegal ist. Wo und wie kann man es kaufen?

----------


## Hvielemi

> Cannabisöl ... Wo und wie kann man es kaufen?


Das kauft man in St. Gallen
an der Linsebüelstrasse beim Breakshop. Legal.
http://www.tagblatt.ch/ostschweiz/os...120094,4844243

Morgen geh ich ein Fläschchen Öl kaufen, zwischen Blutentnahme
und Konsultation bei Prof. Gillessen.
Ich brauch das Zeug gegen meine seit Jahrzehnten rezidivierenden Blasenkrämpfe.
Ob es auch gegen die Metastasenschmerzen im Oberschenkelhals helfe,
werde ich berichten.

----------


## Muggelino

Ich mixe in meinen täglichen Kurkuma/Pfeffer-Drink 1-2 TL Hanföl, das ich im Bioladen kaufe. 100ml kosten ca. 5 Euro. Es enthält kein THC, aber ist ein sehr gesundes Lebensmittel (s. den link von Markus).
Ausserdem kommt 1/2 Esslöffel Hanfsamen an meinen morgendlichen Frischkornbrei, den bestelle ich beim Kraftfuttermischwerk.net.
Mag sein, dass das zu meiner guten PSA-Entwicklung beiträgt...

Detlef

----------

